# Klassenhierarchien und Komposition



## Daff (1. Okt 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin relativ neu bei Java aber es macht mir echt Spaß wenn ich auch manchmal verzweifle 

Ich hab eine Aufgabe bekommen bei der ich aus einem UML Diagramm eine Mitarbeiterstruktur erstellen soll mit Vererbung, Konstruktoren usw. 
Soweit hab ich das auch "gut" (was natürlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt - gut wäre meins 😅) hinbekommen. 

Jetzt hänge ich aber an einem Teilbereich der Aufgabe in dem es darum geht, dass* jedem EntwicklerFrontend ein EntwicklerBackend zugeordnet werden soll*. 
Also Beispiel: Einem AutorNational wird ein JavaProgrammierer oder CppProgrammierer zugeordnet. 

Ich hab mal ein UML Bild angehängt vielleicht wird die Vorstellung dann klarer!

Habt Ihr nen Denkanstoß für mich wie ich da vorgehen kann/soll bzw. mit was ich das realisieren kann? 
Stehe da etwas auf dem Schlauch...


Danke euch vielmals & viele Grüße


----------



## Daff (2. Okt 2022)

Wollte nur kurz Feedback geben, dass ich es doch noch hinbekommen habe. 
Habe einfach zu kompliziert gedacht und die Lösung für mein Problem war der einen Klasse ein Attribut zuzuweisen und dieses an die andere Klasse zu übergeben...

Schönen Abend euch noch 🖐


----------

